# Mini Mill squeaky X axis



## homebrewed (Jan 9, 2020)

The x axis of my mini mill has developed an annoying problem.  When I turn the crank to move the x axis, at some point it begins to make a loud squeaking noise.  The noise seemed to come from the bearing bracket that houses the thrust bearings, so I took it apart and greased the heck out of it, including both thrust bearings and the pockets they fit in.  That didn't seem to fix the problem.  Examination of the clearance between the indicator dial and bracket didn't reveal any rubbing there.  The feed screw is well-greased, too.

Have any other owners of this style of mill (Sieg SX2) encountered this problem?  If so, did you figure out what the problem was?  I'm sort of stumped at the moment.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Yup and i have found its due to the x axis lead screw sag on the left side although im not sure why it has so much free play.


----------



## hman (Jan 9, 2020)

Just for fun, check the handle on the crank wheel.  I've occasionally gotten an annoying rattle from the X knob, which is pretty loose on the bolt that holds it to the wheel.


----------



## Road_Clam (Feb 16, 2020)

If you think in depth about the possible causes, there's  only 3 root causes that can cause the noise. All should be remedied with some lubrication.  You have the screw bearing mounts , the  lead screw table block, and the table ways. I would simply start adding some oil to all rotating / mated components related to "X" movement. Something is dry of oil. Make sure your ways are covered, and lube the handwheel,  including the thrust face of the wheel, and the wheel handle .


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 18, 2020)

Road_Clam, prompted by your comment I revisited the axis drive components and noticed a section of the feed screw that had no grease on it.  It was the section that passes through a hole in the bearing mount, and in normal use the nut will never get that far forward (that's why it had no grease on it).  However, it was the only part of the system that didn't have any lube on it, so I greased 'er up and guess what -- no more squeaking!  That portion of the screw must have been rubbing on the side of the hole.  Manufacturing tolerances on this family of mills is pretty wide so it's certainly possible....and Murphy being who he is, of course that's what happened.

Thanks all for your help/comments!  Now I can put my ear plugs away.


----------



## homebrewed (Mar 3, 2020)

That danged squeak came back.  I'm not sure why the machine is now doing this -- it went for years without a problem and now seems to run dry in a few weeks.  I'm using lithium grease so it can't be dripping out.  I'd put a zerk in there but it would be messy, since excess grease would come out of both ends of the bearing block.  On the other hand, I've fitted all axes with DROs so I don't need to read the dial anyway .

For now I just greased the heck out of the feed screw and bearing block hole.  Hopefully that will take care of it for awhile longer.


----------



## hman (Mar 3, 2020)

Murphy hasn't taken a vacation in more than a Brazilian years.


----------



## homebrewed (Mar 4, 2020)

"Brazilian years".  Hehe.  I hadn't heard that one before.  Is that bigger or smaller than a bazillion?  

I get to go OT because I started this thread...but this could be THE END of constructive discussion....


----------

